# 1 yo swollen wrist not bothering please see pics. what could it be?



## Ella puparella (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi fellow vizsla lovers!

I need your help in diagnosing something with my 1 yo girl. For the last 2.5 weeks she's had a swollen wrist. It is squishy where it is swollen and does not seem to bother her in the least.

Wondering if anyone else has encountered anything similar or has any thoughts.

Thanks for the help!

Paul


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmm - I haven't had anything like that with my dog, but my Dad had something similar on his ankle and it was tendonitious. Might be worth a trip to the vet.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ask about it at the Vet... Better safe than sorry!!


----------



## Ocanada (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow, that's weird...my Ruby has a similar issue, except it is bothering her. Vet isn't sure what's going on with it. Initially thought it was a bursitis (fluid in joint), but it did not go away with rest. There is some calcifications along the ligament which he says is also weird in a young dog, Ruby is 4. She's a maniac, though. Runs everywhere, does not walk, and gets injured frequently due to her love of running and hunting all things rodent.


----------

